# McAfee virus-scan is disabled and won't re-enable



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm strongly suspicious that my PC has some kind of infection because for over a week now, McAfee virus-scan has been disabled. Whenever I try to re-enable it, it doesn't work.


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you suspect that your machine has an infection, please read and follow this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html


----------

